# Just found out I'm pregnant



## Mary

Hi all! My name is Mary I in the past 2 days I have gotten 3 BFPs!! I guess that would make me due around July 27th, 2008. So I want to get to know a nice group of women to share my experience with. 

I'm 22 years old from Hershey, PA. I have a 20 month old daughter named Piper. I have been married for a little over a year. 

I'm happy to be here!!


----------



## Suz

Ummmmm Hersheyyyyyy! Love the Chocolate :)

:hi: Welcome to BnB! Congrats on your BFP :dance:


----------



## nutty

Welcome Mary, congrats on the BFP :happydance:


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump and congrats


----------



## danielle19

hi hun 
congratulations and welcome to the site x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## Wobbles

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u246/mckaylalovesyou_photo/Welcome.gif

Hi 

Welcome to BabyandBump & congrats on bump

:D


----------



## skiwi

hi and welcome to baby and bump, healthy 9 months


----------



## Iwantone!!!

welcome to bnb all the best


----------



## Serene123

Welcome & congrats! :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

congrats and welcome


----------

